# Three churn cottage.



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2016)

On a recent visit to other parts of the country I visited this delightful little cottage.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a great find, that door doesn't appear to have been opened for some time. I enjoyed this, thanks


----------



## degenerate (Mar 16, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous Mikey, I quite like that storage chest in picture 8.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2016)

Plenty to see there Mikey. Liked that a lot...


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 16, 2016)

Fantastic work thanks for that


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 16, 2016)

Great find and stunning pics as always mate! Love all the cobwebs on the door!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2016)

What a treasure trove,great find Mikey an absolute belter, not sure about the wallpaper though!!


----------



## smiler (Mar 16, 2016)

Lots there to see, I liked the bits and pieces on the mantle an walls, was the tv balanced on a Zimmer? I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Mar 16, 2016)

just superb


----------



## byker59 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like the plates in the cupboards were treasured items!! very poignant thank you


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like its been a nice cottage to live in at one time. The display cabinets still full of stuff. I wonder what was in the trunk?


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 20, 2016)

Lovely pictures Mikey! I have to agree the cobwebs over the door are fantastic! The few things left around do tell quite a story.

Take another look at picture two, the picture of the lantern, while quite pretty, holds something rather odd.


----------



## airfix (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow. Such great pics. But picture 2 is just plain spooky. Who or what is that in top right corner?


Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 20, 2016)

*Three Churn Cottage - Pic #2*



airfix said:


> Wow. Such great pics. But picture 2 is just plain spooky. Who or what is that in top right corner?



I know right? Looks too human in a way but the hair says barbie doll.Big head, small body and the head being cut off like that....
If you look at the pic two pics down of that same room, it's nowhere to be found. Looks like it's to the right of the door which is half open.


Mikey do you remember seeing anything that could explain this?

Is anyone else planning on doing this place soon? If so perhaps they can have a look around.


----------



## airfix (Mar 24, 2016)

Bttt


Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

Amazing. Always wondered why places are just left like this . No attempt to empty the house by relatives or the autorities.Very strange . Cracking set of photos


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

great shots! what a lovely place


----------



## airfix (Apr 9, 2016)

Where's the doll head thing gone from pic 2?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 10, 2016)

airfix said:


> Where's the doll head thing gone from pic 2?



Amazing what you can do with Photogene software and a little cut and paste.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah sorry someone's head got in the way during the bracketing shot so edited it out


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Apr 11, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Amazing what you can do with Photogene software and a little cut and paste.



It's not that it ruined the picture, it made it more interesting.

Also, if anyone is going to do that location, maybe they can check into causes of the anomaly or maybe they will get lucky and capture it themselves? From the other picture taken in the same room from the corner, I can not see anything that would explain it. I was actually tempted to send it to investigator friends of mine, along with the second pic, to see what they thought.


----------

